# General > Reunions >  THS REUNION 1984 LETS GET STARTED ORGANISERS NEEDED

## Anonymous

Since there has been a few responses to the idea of having a reunion.  We now need some organisers.  And I think the more of us the better we need a venue disco/band.  If u all want to do something that would be great for suggestions.  Also if we could get a list of names, people we are in touch with let them know the more helpers the better.....

 ::  

lynn_williams3@hotmail.com 

nee Duncan

----------


## Anonymous

Nice to see someone is reading this!



How many people from our year still life in Thurso? Who keeps in touch with people outside of Caithness? Do they know this is happening?



Blah Blah Blah.  ::

----------


## Anonymous

Apparently i have spelt live wrong...Sorry.  ::

----------


## Anonymous

weigh inn booked for 26th October 2002 band booked and also a kareoke.  Tickets are £15 per person to be paid before event. Book early

----------


## Anonymous

Just found out about the planned reunion.  If you need any help, give me a shout



Alison Firth (Keith)  :Smile:

----------


## Anonymous

> On 2001-12-09 18:25, betsy wrote:
> 
> Just found out about the planned reunion.  If you need any help, give me a shout
> 
> 
> 
> Alison Firth (Keith)




I have done quite a but. I've written letters and made tickets.  So I' quite organised but If you are in touch with people just tell them about it.

----------


## Anonymous

So when will the letters go out?  ::

----------

